# Abandoned Hotel, Penang, Malaysia



## slwoodhall (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi Guys

I recently found this huge abandoned hotel in a sorry overgrown state. So I thought I would wizz the flying camera around it. I didn't go inside unfortunately as the perimeter fence looked rather harsh, with lots of no entry signs. plus it was way to hot. 

The Penang Mutiara Beach Resort in Jalan Teluk Bahang has been left totally abandoned since it shut its doors in 2006.


----------



## RedX_unleashed (Nov 2, 2017)

What a place, and well filmed. I'd give my eye teeth to get inside hahah


----------



## HughieD (Nov 2, 2017)

That is completely superb. Shame you didn't venture inside but that drone footage is awesome.


----------



## smiler (Nov 2, 2017)

The exterior is likely to to be the best part of it,  the rooms will be a bit samey, wish I could fly a drone, but they crash far too easily, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 2, 2017)

Nice video, quite a large hotel probably expensive at the time.


----------



## B7TMW (Nov 7, 2017)

As above, would be great to get in and have a mooch about. Great footage.


----------



## slwoodhall (Nov 17, 2017)

Thanks for watching guys...

Agreed It would be so dam cool to get inside there...

Steve


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 18, 2017)

I don't normally do videos, but this was alright. 
Interesting place; Shame you couldn't go in. The rooms might get a bit repetitive, but the public areas may be interesting


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 28, 2017)

Smooth footage very nice!


----------

